# Zoning problem



## cda (Jul 5, 2017)

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/03/topgolf-thornton-proposal-halted/


----------



## JCraver (Jul 6, 2017)

Sounds like the City Attorney was stretching his zoning code quite a bit.

On the other side, I thought this was funny:  





> Neighbors came out en masse last year to protest the proposal, arguing that Topgolf would bring bright lighting and late-night noise to the periphery of a quiet neighborhood that hugs the Thorncreek Golf Course.



The article also said the location was at the intersection of I-25 and 136th Ave.  So, you live right next to an Interstate ramp in a good sized City and you're worried about lights and noise?


----------

